# Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hab am 11.07.2009 meine Prüfung für den Sportbootführerschein See. 
Kam alles etwas kurzfristig, weil mein Vater mir erst vor Kurzem offeriert hat, mir den kompletten Kurs incl. Prüfung, Fahrstunden und Materialkosten zu schenken.
An sich eine tolle Sache, ich hab mich auch schon durch die ersten 200 Fragen gekämpft und bin trotzdem ständig der Meinung, im "Lernverzug" zu sein und nicht alles, was ich da lese und wissen sollte, perfekt im Kopf zu behalten.

Außerdem hab ich mächtig Bammel vor der praktischen Prüfung - die erforderlichen Fahrstunden kann ich erst ab dem 26. dieses Monats absolvieren, weil mein Fahrlehrer bis dahin noch im Urlaub ist und mir graut es momentan ganz schön davor... ich frage mich, ob die wenigen Fahrstunden (3-4 sind angesetzt soweit ich weiß), überhaupt ausreichend sind. Will ja schließlich in der Prüfung nichts falsch machen. |scardie:

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ich wollte Euch mal fragen, wie Eure Erfahrungen sind. 
Wie lange und intensiv habt Ihr Euch für die Prüfung im theoretischen Teil vorbereitet?
Haben Euch die praktischen Fahrstunden ausgereicht?
Wie ist es Euch bei der Prüfung ergangen und worauf sollte ich achten?

Hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten


----------



## goeddoek (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Moin #h


Na - erstmal |schild-g zu so 'nem netten Papa :m


Als erstes saolltest Du Dich von dem Gedanken trennen, alles perfekt beherrschen zu wollen. Ich kann gut schnacken, bei mir war's nicht anders 

So etwa 'nen Monat hab ich geübt. In die Bögen habe ich die Antworten geschrieben, wie ich sie formulieren würde und nicht 1 zu 1 aus den Antworttexten. So kann man sich das leichter merken und es sieht nicht so aus, als hätte man alles auswendig gelernt. Obwohl es ja eigentlich nichts anderes ist  Klasse ist natürlich, wenn man ein, zwei Leute hat, mit denen man ein Frage-und-Antwortspiel machen kann. Die Knoten übe am Besten auch mal hinterm Rücken oder mit geschlossenen Augen, dann beherrrrscht Du sie auch lange nach der Prüfung noch.

Natürlich kann man mit weniger Aufwand die Prüfung bestehen - ich habe aber gerne das Gefühl, sicher zu sein.

Bei unserer Schule war es so, dass man soviel Fahrstunden nehmen konnte, bis man das Gefühl hatte absolut sicher zu sein 

Das MOB-Manöver sollte aber sauber sitzen.

Und bedenke immer eines - die Prüfer erinnern sich auch daran, dass sie mal angefangen haben und werden Dir nicht den Kopf abreissen. Wenn es keine groben Schnitzer sind, die Du Dir erlaubst - geht das schon glatt.

Ist eben 'ne reine Fleißfrage |supergri

Ich drück Dir scho mal gaaaaanz fest die Daumen !


----------



## Ines (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Sadako,

ich kann mich erinnern, dass bei mir die paar Fahrstunden ausgereicht haben. Anlegen, ablegen und überhaupt das Gefühl für das Boot zu bekommen - wichtig ist es, dass der Fahrlehrer die Manöver gut erklären kann, wenn irgendwas unklar ist, würde ich ihn löchern und immer wieder nachfragen.
Und den theoretischen Stoff müsstest Du bis dahin auch können.
Das Ganze ist ja immer mit ein bißchen Bammel verbunden, und je größer der Perfektionsdrang, desto größer die Angst. Aber dann klappt das ja meist auch ganz gut.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen!#6


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin #h
> 
> 
> Na - erstmal |schild-g zu so 'nem netten Papa :m
> ...



Hehe jaaa mein Papa kann schon ein ganz ein Lieber sein :l
Oh weh, es fällt mir so unglaublich schwer, eben NICHT alles auswendig zu lernen. Ich hab dann immer dieses ungute Gefühl, etwas nicht zu wissen oder was Wichtiges vergessen zu haben oder etwas durcheinander zu bringen.

Und Du sagst, Du hast einen Monat gelernt #t Ich hab ja nicht mal mehr einen Monat Zeit bis zur Prüfung :c
Und mit den Knoten hab ich noch nicht mal angefangen |uhoh:

Uaaaah ich glaub, da muss ich heute erstmal noch ne extra Lern-Schicht einlegen, damit ich zumindest heute kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr haben muss.

Gerade mit diesen ganzen Beleuchtungen der verschiedenen Boote, ob nun höchstens 50m lang oder mehr oder ein Schleppverband von mehr als 200m Länge oder ob Grundsitzer oder Bagger oder tiefgangbehindert- oder manövrierbehindert oder -unfähig oder Toplicht oder eben auch nicht oder Zweifarbenlaterne oder vielleicht doch Dreifarbenlaterne oderoderoder |uhoh:;+ AAAH ist alles ein bißchen verwirrend... wahrscheinlich verwirre ich mich selbst viel zu sehr.

Hatte sonst nie Prüfungsangst, weder beim Abi noch im Studium noch sonst wo, aber das hier ist sooo neu und es ist so Vieles, was ähnlich ist, aber eben nicht identisch. 
Huiii - heute ist der erste Tag, an dem ich so richtig Bauchweh deswegen hab |uhoh:
Ich hoffe, ich kann mich heute beim Lernen mal wieder etwas beruhigen |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Moin!

Ich hab immer eine Stunde täglich gelernt.

Ich hab mir aus den Bögen von www.tim-koester.de Kärtchen geschrieben 
(das schult schon ungemein  ) und dann einfach immer den Stapel durchgeackert.

Die Praxis ist nicht das Problem. Nach der ersten Fahrstunde siehst Du der Praxis 
entspannt entgegen.


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Die Praxis ist nicht das Problem. Nach der ersten Fahrstunde siehst Du der Praxis
> entspannt entgegen.



Na hoffentlich hast Du Recht! Ist ja furchtbar wie ich mich hier im Kreis dreh, vor lauter Versagensängsten. #q


----------



## goeddoek (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Hmmm - hab ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Es ist auswendiglernen. Nur kannst Du es Dir leichter machen, wenn Du die notwendigen Infos mit deinen Worten formulierst. Bei den Lehrbüchern sind häufig die Worte, die in der Antwort stehen müssen fett oder kursiv gedruckt. Du musst also keine Romane schreiben.

Wie gesagt, ich habe so lange geübt, weil ich bis dahin ( auch in meinem hohen Alter  ) schreckliche Prüfungsangst hatte :c

Die Prüfung zum SBS war die erste, bei der das nicht der Fall war :vik: Also - mach Dich nicht verrückt. Bei den Prüfungen ( Abi etc.) die Du schon hinter Dir hast, ist der SBS ein Klacks.

Zu den "Bilderfragen" - schau Dir die mal genau an, bei vielen wirst Du feststellen, das die Antwort "fast" vorgegeben ist bzw. sich aus der Situation ergibt.

Bei den meisten Fragen kann man sich schöne Eselsbrücken bauen.


----------



## goeddoek (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab immer eine Stunde täglich gelernt.
> 
> ...




Guter Tipp - das meinte ich ja auch mit "in eigenen Worten aufschreiben". Durch das Aufschreiben "speichert" man schneller ab


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Das kniffeligste an der Praxis sind die Knoten und die sind gut erklärt in 2-3 Sitzungen gelernt.

Selbst ich Tüffel hab das geschafft, dann kann das schon nicht so schwer sein


----------



## djoerni (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

stimmt. Wenn du das geschafft hast, schafft felicitas das ohne Probleme!


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



djoerni schrieb:


> stimmt. Wenn du das geschafft hast, schafft felicitas das ohne Probleme!



Och nu sei doch mal nich so |znaika:|smash:
Außerdem soll man den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben |bla:

Aber eigentlich muss ich den Schein ja unbedingt schaffen, damit ich niemanden mehr nötigen muss, mit mir rauszufahren, nich wahr?


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Naja und damit wir nen Deppen haben der die Karre steuert während wir 
uns das Bier schmecken lassen  (nur mal so als Vorschlag für die Zukunft...)


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Naja und damit wir nen Deppen haben der die Karre steuert während wir
> uns das Bier schmecken lassen  (nur mal so als Vorschlag für die Zukunft...)



|muahah: soweit kommt`s noch :#2:|splat2:


----------



## djoerni (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

das hört sich gut an#g


----------



## goeddoek (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Naja und damit wir nen Deppen haben der die Karre steuert während wir
> uns das Bier schmecken lassen  (nur mal so als Vorschlag für die Zukunft...)




Stell dein Licht mal nicht so unter den Scheffel - das ist eine gran-di-oooose Idee #6 :m


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Wenn das so ist, überleg ich mir das mit dem Schein lieber nochmal :q:q:q


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Ich habe vor vier Jahren den SBF Binnen & See gemacht. Damals hat unser Lehrer uns den Tipp gegeben, zwei bis drei Wochen vor der Prüfung wirklich intensiv zu lernen. Die gleichen Fragen wie in den Büchern stehen, kommen auch zur Prüfung. Habe das damals beherzigt und ca. 14 Tage vorher intensiv morgens und abends, auch am WE jeweils 1,5 Stunden die Bücher durchgeackert. Das war wirklich nur ein "Auswendiggelerne". 
Außerdem hab ich 3 Fahrstunden gehabt, hat auch gereicht. Zur Prüfung waren wir in einem kleinen Sportboothafen und sind die ganze Zeit im Standgas rumgefahren. 
Klar weis ich heute nichteinmal mehr 30% von dem gelernten, aber für meine befahrenen Bereiche reicht das auf alle Fälle. 

Kleine Anekdote: Ein Mädel, die dort auch die Prüfung gemacht hat, hatte beim Anlegen auf der Steuerbordseite das Lenkrad nach rechts eingeschlagen und wollte Aufstoppen. Leider hatte sie vorwärts mit Rückwärts verwechselt. Zu viert haben wir das Boot wieder vom Steg runtergeschoben....

Grüße
FH


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote: Ein Mädel, die dort auch die Prüfung gemacht hat, hatte beim Anlegen auf der Steuerbordseite das Lenkrad nach rechts eingeschlagen und wollte Aufstoppen. Leider hatte sie vorwärts mit Rückwärts verwechselt. Zu viert haben wir das Boot wieder vom Steg runtergeschoben....



Hui ... |bigeyes Und hat sie trotzdem bestanden??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Ich kann´s nicht zu 100% sagen, jedenfalls soll bei der ganzen Prüfung keiner durchgefallen sein...
Grüße


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Na ich hoffe doch mal, dass ich um solch einen Fauxpas herum kommen werd. Selbst wenn man dann doch noch besteht, peinlich ist es wohl allemal. 
Und ob ich nach so einem Vorfall dann nochmal versuchen würde, ein Boot zu führen, ist auch zweifelhaft... :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Also hier gebe ich auch meinen Senf dazu. Ich habe wie ein bekloppter die ganzen Fragen auswendig gelernt. Und zwar Wort für Wort. Ganze 3 Wochen lang jeden Abend ca 3-4 std und die ganzen WE`s. Kurz vor der Prüfung habe ich unseren Ausbilder gefragt warum denn in den Antwortbögen da immer einige Wörter unterstrichen sind. Da sagte der zu mir: DIE Wörter sollten in der Antwort enthalten sein. Der rest kann frei formuliert werden|krach:#q#q Cool das ich das auch nochmal erfahre. Aber bitte nicht verallgemeinern aus sicheren Quellen habe ich das nicht. 

Ach ich könnte noch soviel über meinen Lieblingsverein den DMYV|evil: schnacken, sprengt aber hier den Rahmen. Und bei den Manövern IMMER die befehle abwarten. Nix vorschnell machen.


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Also hier gebe ich auch meinen Senf dazu. Ich habe wie ein bekloppter die ganzen Fragen auswendig gelernt. Und zwar Wort für Wort. Ganze 3 Wochen lang jeden Abend ca 3-4 std und die ganzen WE`s. Kurz vor der Prüfung habe ich unseren Ausbilder gefragt warum denn in den Antwortbögen da immer einige Wörter unterstrichen sind. Da sagte der zu mir: DIE Wörter sollten in der Antwort enthalten sein. Der rest kann frei formuliert werden|krach:#q#q Cool das ich das auch nochmal erfahre. Aber bitte nicht verallgemeinern aus sicheren Quellen habe ich das nicht.



Deckt sich ja letztendlich mit dem, was goeddoek vorhin schon gesagt hat. 
Ich seh trotzdem zu, dass ich den Wortlaut aus den Antwortbögen einigermaßen wiedergeben kann - ich kann da manchmal recht ausschweifend sein (|bla: Frau eben)...


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



sadako schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe doch mal, dass ich um solch einen Fauxpas herum kommen werd. Selbst wenn man dann doch noch besteht, peinlich ist es wohl allemal.
> Und ob ich nach so einem Vorfall dann nochmal versuchen würde, ein Boot zu führen, ist auch zweifelhaft... :q


 
Ich kann nur von unserem Kurs berichten: Davon, dass wir ein Boot sicher führen können, waren wir nach dem Lehrgang sehr weit entfernt. Würde Dir nach bestandener Prüfung (und davon gehe ich mal aus) empfehlen, mit jemandem mitzufahren, der Dir hilfreich zur Seite steht.
Grüße


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Würde Dir nach bestandener Prüfung (und davon gehe ich mal aus) empfehlen, mit jemandem mitzufahren, der Dir hilfreich zur Seite steht.
> Grüße



So einen muss ich dann erstmal finden - zumal die Ostsee hier ja auch nicht gleich um`s Eck ist. 

Aber könnte da evtl. mal den ein oder anderen fragen, ob er dafür mal Zeit hätte, wenn ich wieder oben bin, nicht wahr djoerni??


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

jo da kann ich auch noch einen zugeben. Mein erstes mal mit meiner Frau und Wiking-schlauchboot auf der Ostsee war spektakulär. Im Sund angefangen zu angeln, dann mit Uli hier aus dem Bord um die Ecke vor die Seebrücke Großenbrode. Gegen Mittag hatte ich Einsehen mit meiner Frau und sagte zu Ihr: Wir haben bis jetzt nix gefangen und der Regen will auch nicht aufhören. Lass uns raus slippen und schön einen Kaffe in Burg trinken. Schnell noch von Uli verabschiedet, der rief noch fahr nicht so dicht unter Land. Ok gesagt getan. Etwas die vorher geplottete Route verkürzt und mit ca 350m abstand zum Ufer in den Sund gebrettert. In der Fahrrinne fuhr das Schiff der Küstenwache. Das fand ich so imposant, das ich erstmal Gas wegnahm und nur noch im Standgas fuhr. Und auf einmal schepperte das am Motor, der ging aus dem Wasser und tauchte sofort wieder ab. Meine Frau rief: was war das denn? Und es waren die schönen dicken Steine und 70cm Wassertiefe. Junge wenn ich nicht vom Gas gegangen wäre, hätte mir das Heck abreissen können. 

Deshalb ist es auch nicht schlecht bei jemanden mitzufahren der sich dort etwas auskennt.

Ohjeee jetzt bin ich wieder abgeschweift. Irgendwie steckt in jedem Mann auch etwas Frau. Und sorry für das Offtopic. Passte hier jetzt so gut.


----------



## Yupii (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

ich habe ja meinen Schein auch erst ein halbes Jahr, geht also auch im hohen Alter noch:q
ich habe jeden Tag abends gelernt, zwischendurch im I-Net auf Tim Kösters Seite. Die Seekarten zur Navigation habe ich kopiert, damit ich jedsmal eine frische Karte vor mir liegen hatte, das war nach drei Durchläufen perfekt ( also immer schön 3-5 Karten pro Tag üben, dann wird das schon). Ich bin die einzelnen Kapitel durchgegangen und habe erst in den letzten Tagen vor der Prüfung die Bögen durchgeackert.Fahrstunden habe ich als absoluter Anfänger auch nur zwei gebraucht. Wichtig ist, die Manöver schön ruhig durchzuführen, in Hektik vermasselt man schnell was. Die Knoten habe ich immer mal zwischendurch geübt, die wirst Du nach einiger Zeit blind ausführen können.|supergri
Dann fang mal an zu lernen, wichtig ist die Regelmäßigkeit, dann klappt das schon#6

übrigens, Kai und djoerni vertragen kein Bier:q


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

offTopic:
@gpsjunkie, ging mir im gleichen Gebiet ähnlich. Beim ersten mal auf dem Sund mit Vollgas und 250mtr Abstand vom Ufer aus dem Sund in Richtung Orther Binnensee abgebogen. Und da denk ich noch so für mich "warum kann die Möve vor mir auf dem Wasser stehen..."
Zum Glück ist nichts passiert.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Schon mal versucht die Schwiegermutter zu umschiffen?!

Da legt man selbst eine 4 Meter Schale sauber auf Grund :q
Ist aber nichts schlimmes passiert, im knöcheltiefen Wasser lässt 
sich so ein Scheerstift hervorragend wechseln...


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Ich war 1x anmelden, 1x fahren, 3x Theorie und dann zur Prüfung :q
Gelernt habe ich 1 Woche vor der Prüfung...war aber etwas vorbelastet weil ich damals kurz vorher noch Fischer war und auch steuern musste 
Die Theorie war in einer Kneipe und Pflichtstunden gabs da nicht.
Viel Glück #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Schöne Erfahrungen - noch eine, mit DMJV Opis....
Der Bootsführerschein - die einzige Prüfung in meinem ganzen Leben, die ich nicht auf Anhieb bestanden habe. Theorie hatte ich gelernt, Navigation kein Problem, Bootfahren war mir seit Jahren geläufig. Was ist passiert?
Theoretische Prüfung ohne Probleme. Alles ab zum Kanal in Hannover. Starker Wind genau auf die Angelegestelle. Mehrere Prüfer und immer mehrere Prüfboote im Wasser. Ich ging dann auf ein fremdes Boot, der Bootseigner nahm mir für seine 10PS 5 m Schaluppe erstmal 30 DM für die Prüfungsfahrt ab. Währende die anderen beiden ihre Manöver fuhren, machte ich schonmal meine Knoten - auch o.k. Zwischenzeitlich versenke eine Famen mit eigenem 8m Schiff nahezu den Steg, was aber nicht am Bestehen des Scheines hinderte.
Naja, nun ich: Barsches Manöver: Ablegen, anschließend 270 Grad fahren, aber dreh keine Pirouetten! Ich lege, auch wegen der anderen Boote vor mir, rückwärts ab und fahre dann auf 270 Grad. Nächster Befehl: Kannst wieder anlegen - durchgefallen. Hatte doch gesagt,
fahr keine Pirouetten. Ich sollte also wohl vorwärts ablegen um sofort den Kurs aufzunehmen.
Wie gesagt. Mein einziger Durchfaller bisher und der einzige an den Tag, der die Fahrprüfung nicht bestanden hatte. Daher meine Vorliebe für diese Rentnertruppe des Deutschen Motor und Yachtverbandes.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

@Dolfin, ich bin ja auch schwer vorbelastet mit dem verbeamteten Verein. Bei unserer Prüfung ist ein unheimlich sympahtischer Türkischer Autohändler (er war wirklich sympahtisch) beim Mann überbordmanöver voll über den Ring (Mann) gebrettert. Er hatte bestanden. Während zwei andere den Steg etwas zu barsch angefahren haben durchgefallen sind.


----------



## aal-matti (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Moin, moin sadako

ich habe zuerst angefangen Frage 1 bis... also der Reihenfolge gelernt. Bis meine Frau mich dann kreuz und quer abgefragt hat. Da kam ich gewaltig ins schleudern. Ich habe dann die ganzen Fragen auf Karten kopiert und dann jeden Tag ca. 2 Stunden geübt. Habe ich eine Frage falsch beantwortet oder nicht gewusst, kam sie wieder nach hinten.
Ich hatte nur eine 1 Stunde Fahrpraxis und ich muss sagen, es reicht.
Am Prüfungstag war mich schon recht mulmig, aber die Fragen waren recht einfach. Mit den ich Prüfung hatte, wollten mich gleich noch überreden, den Pyroschein mit zumachen. Aber ich hatte erst einmal genung.

Nun wünsche ich dir alles Gute beim lernen und hoffe, das am 11.07. alles klar geht und es eine neue  weibliche Kapitänin gibt. #6


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



aal-matti schrieb:


> Moin, moin sadako
> 
> ich habe zuerst angefangen Frage 1 bis... also der Reihenfolge gelernt. Bis meine Frau mich dann kreuz und quer abgefragt hat. Da kam ich gewaltig ins schleudern. Ich habe dann die ganzen Fragen auf Karten kopiert und dann jeden Tag ca. 2 Stunden geübt. Habe ich eine Frage falsch beantwortet oder nicht gewusst, kam sie wieder nach hinten.
> Ich hatte nur eine 1 Stunde Fahrpraxis und ich muss sagen, es reicht.
> ...



Danke  Natürlich auch an alle anderen, die mir die Daumen drücken. 

Wird schon alles einigermaßen klappen, hoffe ich doch.
Auch, wenn mir hier so manche Stories und was alles schief gehen kann, schon wirklich zu denken geben. |uhoh:

Fakt ist, ich werd mich auf jeden Fall anstrengen. #6


----------



## goeddoek (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Möööönsch, Lüdde - nu' mach Dich mal nicht verrückt  :q

Natürlich gibt es von den Prüfungen - ebenso wie beim Autoführerschein - immer mal lustige Anekdoten. Das heißt ja nicht, dass Du die nachmachen musst |supergri

Meine Praktische ging ganz locker ab - Knoten machen, während die Anderen fuhren. Dann kam Onkel George an die Reihe - Kurs fahren etc. immer schön mit Wiederholung der Ansage. Wegen des Wellenschlags in Hafennähe sollten wir eigentlich nur tuckern. Beim MOB-Manöver hab ich dann recht forsch Gas gegeben, dass Manöver aber ordentlich gefahren.

Der Prüfer meinte: "Das war jetzt aber recht zügig". Meine Antwort: "Bei den Wassertemperaturen wollte ich eine Unterkühlung des Betroffenen vermeiden".  :q 

Du siehst - das Ganze kann auch locker vonstatten gehen #h


----------



## sadako (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

|rolleyes Och mennooo, hast ja recht. Lass mich doch auch ein bißchen jammern :m
Ich glaub schon, dass ich`s packen kann - sitz hier eben etwas auf Kohlen, weil ich nicht so recht weiß, was mich erwartet.

Im Übrigen gibt es an diesem Tag keine anderen Prüflinge. Hab vorhin, als ich meinen Paps besucht hatte, bei einem Telefonat zwischen ihm und dem Fahrlehrer zugehört. Und der wiederum hat erzählt, dass ich mit meinem Vater zusammen die Einzige an dem Tag bin, die die Prüfung ablegt. 
Naja gut, mein Papa wird auch geprüft, aber ich glaub nur theoretisch - er macht noch als Ergänzung zum Sbfs See den Sbfs Binnen dazu. AAABER das zählt ja gar nich :q


----------



## KaLeu (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Hallo,

ohne echtes Pauken geht es nicht. In meinem Kurs haben es auch vile zu locker gesehen und dachten, die Teilnahme am theoretischen Unterricht würde ausreichen. Falsch gedacht: Die Durchfallquote -allein im theoretischen Teil- lag bei über 25 %.

Mit intensiver Vorbereitung gehst Du aber locker und sicher in die Prüfung. Für die Praxis sollten 3 Fahrstunden auch ausreichen.

Alles Gute...

KaLeu


----------



## makrelen-manu (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Hallo,
ich sehe das genauso und würde mich auch nicht verrückt machen lassen.
Der SBF ist zwar schwierig aber für einen jungen Menschen gut machbar. Lediglich die älteren Semester taten sich in meiner Kursgruppe etwas schwerer. Imho mussten diese aber erst das lernen wieder erlernen.

Für die Theoretische Prüfung würde ich einfach die Übungs-Fragebögen rauf und runter lernen. Es ist alles reines auswendiglernen. Ich habe ca. 2 Wochen vor der Prüfung angefangen jeden Abend ca. 2-3 Stunden zu lernen. Das hat für mich als Nichtabiturient völlig ausgereicht.

Die praktische Prüfung war bei uns sehr einfach. Alle Mann in eine Reihe Stellen und Knoten machen. Wer nicht weiter wusste schielte ein bisschen zum Nachbarn. Und wer den Knoten versemmelte bekam einen zweiten Versuch.
Bei der Fahrprüfung kamen jeweils 4 Prüflinge an Bord. 
'Unser Fahrlehrer hatte mit uns schon vorher abgesprochen welchen Part jeder übernimmt und uns in vierergruppen eingeteilt.

-Die Problemfälle mussten ablegen
-Die absoluten Pflegefälle mussten nach Kurs fahren
-Die etwas besseren durften "Mann über Bord"
-Die Sichersten durften sich beim anlegen versuchen

Solange man beim Anlegen nicht Frontal gegen die Spundwand brettert, kann man hier eigentlich wenig falsch machen. Selbst derjenige, der den "Mann über Bord" mit dem Rumpf betäubt und in der Schraube zerschnetzelt hat, hat bestanden#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



KaLeu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ohne echtes Pauken geht es nicht. In meinem Kurs haben es auch vile zu locker gesehen und dachten, die Teilnahme am theoretischen Unterricht würde ausreichen. Falsch gedacht: Die Durchfallquote -allein im theoretischen Teil- lag bei über 25 %.



Naja so kannst das auch nicht sehen. Bei uns im Kurs war einer der hat nur einen Nachmittag gelernt. Dann hatte der keinen Bock mehr. Aber er bekam genau den Bogen den er andem Tag gelernt hat und hat bestanden.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Aber ich habe bei mir nicht mit soviel Glück gerechnet. Und wie die meisten schon geschrieben haben: Alles halbso schlimm wenn man intensiv gelernt hat. Ich fand die Navigationsaufgabe wichtig, da man da schon 6 Punkte bekommt. Und die Punkte vergabe war knapp wenn die Falsch ist, und evtl noch ne andere dann gehts in die Mündliche, und da der DMYV absolut nicht mein Lieblingsverein ist, wollte ich da nicht unbedingt hin (brachte ich auch nicht).

Also nicht bekloppt machen lassen. Du machst das schon#6


----------



## sadako (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Na, ich halte Euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden und werde darüber berichten, wie es mir so ergangen ist


----------



## Inselfischer (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Letzte Woche war hier auf der Insel SBF Prüfung und es ist Keiner bei der Praxis durchgefallen, nur zwei bei der schrifftlichen. Und nur mangels Übung! also mach Dir keinen Kopf, wird schon klappen. #6


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Inselfischer schrieb:


> Letzte Woche war hier auf der Insel SBF Prüfung und es ist Keiner bei der Praxis durchgefallen, nur zwei bei der schrifftlichen. Und nur mangels Übung! also mach Dir keinen Kopf, wird schon klappen. #6



Hehe, hab auch schon ein besseres Gefühl jetzt. Ich lerne mittlerweile zwischen 3 und 5 Stunden pro Tag und was soll ich sagen: es macht mir richtig Spaß! 
Ich arbeite dabei jeden Tag zwei Bögen intensiv durch und wiederhole im Drei-Tages-Takt immer wieder alle Bögen, die ich bisher insgesamt gelernt habe, schriftlich - ganz schön aufwändig! Aber ich möchte vieles von dem, was ich hier lerne, auch gerne etwas langfristiger behalten.
Hab im Moment recht viel Zeit, daher möchte ich sie sinnvoll nutzen, um meine Gehirnzellen ein bißchen zu unterhalten 
Und es wird wirklich von Tag zu Tag besser mit meiner Prüfungsangst! |thinkerg:
Lediglich vor der ersten Praxisstunde hab ich noch ein bißchen Bammel  |rolleyes


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Moin Moin ,


sadako schrieb:


> Lediglich vor der ersten Praxisstunde hab ich noch ein bißchen Bammel  |rolleyes


das ist das einfachste bei der ganzen Sache . Bei uns wurde kein Zeitlimit festgelegt um eine Übung zu erfüllen und da Du ja schon Ostsee Erfahrung hast kriegste das locker hin #6:q

Grruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> das ist das einfachste bei der ganzen Sache . Bei uns wurde kein Zeitlimit festgelegt um eine Übung zu erfüllen und da Du ja schon Ostsee Erfahrung hast kriegste das locker hin #6:q
> 
> ...



Hi Micha |wavey:

Na, ich denke, ich werd das schon irgendwie hinbekommen 

Da fällt mir wieder ein, dass wir doch noch irgendwann mal eine gemeinsame Nachtfahrt von Neustadt aus nachholen wollten. 
Wenn es in den nächsten Monaten mal soweit ist, dass wir wieder hoch kommen, geb ich Dir bescheid - natürlich nur, wenn das Angebot noch steht 

Dann kann ich Dir dabei auch ein bißchen über die Schulter luschern, wie das Ganze dann in der wirklichen Praxis abläuft und bißchen zusätzliche Erfahrungen als Sportbootkapitänin sammeln! :q


----------



## Rosi (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Hi Sadako, hast du denn die Knoten schon geübt? Die Theoretische Prüfung ist nicht so schwer. Bei mir kamen 2 Fragebögen dran, Gruppe a hatte die 12 und Gruppe b die 16. So konnte man nicht voneinander abgucken. Doch man kann sich einen Spiker anfertigen. Versuch mal das Wichtigste da rauf zu bekommen. Wenn der Zettel klein genug ist, dann kannst du alles was darauf steht auswendig und könntest ihn eigentlich wegwerfen. Doch er dient der inneren Sicherheit.

Das schwierige war die praktische Prüfung. Wenn du einen guten Trainer hast, dann kennt der die Arbeitsweise der Prüfer und stellt euch darauf ein. Denn man kann nicht alle Manöver in den paar Stunden lernen. Dann noch nach Kompass, wo kein Mensch den in echt benutzt!


----------



## sadako (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi Sadako, hast du denn die Knoten schon geübt? Die Theoretische Prüfung ist nicht so schwer. Bei mir kamen 2 Fragebögen dran, Gruppe a hatte die 12 und Gruppe b die 16. So konnte man nicht voneinander abgucken. Doch man kann sich einen Spiker anfertigen. Versuch mal das Wichtigste da rauf zu bekommen. Wenn der Zettel klein genug ist, dann kannst du alles was darauf steht auswendig und könntest ihn eigentlich wegwerfen. Doch er dient der inneren Sicherheit.
> 
> Das schwierige war die praktische Prüfung. Wenn du einen guten Trainer hast, dann kennt der die Arbeitsweise der Prüfer und stellt euch darauf ein. Denn man kann nicht alle Manöver in den paar Stunden lernen. Dann noch nach Kompass, wo kein Mensch den in echt benutzt!



Hi Rosi,

nein, die Knoten wollte ich mir jetzt die kommende Woche vorknöpfen.
Das mit dem "Spickzettel" mache ich so ähnlich, wie Du es mir geraten hast. Ich hab mir, was ich oft durcheinander bringe oder mir nicht so gut im Gedächtnis bleibt, auf zwei Zetteln zusammengefasst. Das sind zum Einen sämtliche Fragen und Antworten zur Navigation und zum Anderen die Bedeutung der einzelnen Signaltöne und Kennungen. 
Trotzdem möchte ich die Bögen aus dem "FF" beherrschen. Das gibt mir Sicherheit und nimmt mir wie ich oben schon gesagt hatte, die Prüfungsangst.
Zu den Praxisfahrstunden: also ich wollte eine Doppelstunde nehmen und 2 Tage später nochmal eine Einzelstunde. Der Trainer ist der Meinung, dass das ausreichend wäre. Und falls das dann doch nicht der Fall sein sollte, kann ich nochmal ein oder zwei zusätzliche Übungsstunden dranhängen. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich einigermaßen gelehrig bin und die Manöver, die für die Prüfung relevant sind, auch recht gut hinbekommen werde. 
Von meiner ersten Praxisfahrstunde werd ich bestimmt nochmal berichten.


----------



## Macker (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Also den Spiecker hättest du bei meiner Prüfung in Lübeck vergessen können.Der eine Prüfer war wohl mal bei der Marine da mussten alle Sachen vom Tisch sogar die Hülle vom Navibesteck. Dann sagte er sie haben gleich 75min Zeit gehen sie jetzt nochmal auf Toilette wenn sie Später müssen können sie gehen aber wenn sie wiederkommen gibt es einen neuen Bogen und die Zeit läuft weiter. Ich habe so ca 3 wochen lang tgl 1 Naviaufgabe einen Bogen mit Naviaufgabe und dann 30min in dem Bereich wo was Falsch war geübt. Für die Prüfung habe ich 25min gebraucht und auf Anhieb bestanden. Ein Wirklich guter Tip von unserem Fahrlehrer war 2tage vor der Prüfung Schall und Lichtsignale Pauken. Die Praktische war Kindergeburtstag wobei das auch am Prüfer liegen kann.

Gruß Jörg und immer dran denken den Schein haben soviele Hirnis bestanden das ist machbar


----------



## sadako (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Macker schrieb:


> Also den Spiecker hättest du bei meiner Prüfung in Lübeck vergessen können.Der eine Prüfer war wohl mal bei der Marine da mussten alle Sachen vom Tisch sogar die Hülle vom Navibesteck. Dann sagte er sie haben gleich 75min Zeit gehen sie jetzt nochmal auf Toilette wenn sie Später müssen können sie gehen aber wenn sie wiederkommen gibt es einen neuen Bogen und die Zeit läuft weiter. Ich habe so ca 3 wochen lang tgl 1 Naviaufgabe einen Bogen mit Naviaufgabe und dann 30min in dem Bereich wo was Falsch war geübt. Für die Prüfung habe ich 25min gebraucht und auf Anhieb bestanden. Ein Wirklich guter Tip von unserem Fahrlehrer war 2tage vor der Prüfung Schall und Lichtsignale Pauken. Die Praktische war Kindergeburtstag wobei das auch am Prüfer liegen kann.
> 
> Gruß Jörg und immer dran denken den Schein haben soviele Hirnis bestanden das ist machbar



Hi Jörg #h

Ich mach mir auch keinen Spicker, um ihn in der Prüfung zu benutzen - ich schreibe mir lediglich alles, was für mich schwieriger zu merken oder zu verstehen ist, auf (wie z.B. alle Signalöne und Kennungen sowie sämtliche Lichtsignale oder alle Fragen und Antworten zur Navigation und Peilung) und lerne das dann immer wieder gesondert, also zusätzlich zu den Bögen. Sozusagen um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. 

Ich bin ja gespannt auf meine erste Fahrstunde. Aber im Prinzip hab ich momentan ein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache.


----------



## Rosi (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Moin Sadako, wir mußten 8 Knoten können, die wurden extra geprüft und waren nicht schwer. Navigation ist logisch, das kann man in den Fragen nachvollziehen. Die Lichterführung dagegen muß man lernen, auch die Schallsignale.
Viel Glück!


----------



## sadako (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Soo, nachdem ich die letzten zwei Wochen fleißigst gelernt hab, bin ich mit meinen Bögen endlich durch. 
Auch die Navigation, vor der ich bis heute Mittag noch tierisch Angst hatte, fällt mir auf wundersame Weise sehr leicht!
Ich hab mich heute den ganzen Abend damit auseinander gesetzt und doch recht schnell verstanden. 
Es hat mir sogar so viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich alle Kartenaufgaben der 20 Bögen auf einmal durchgearbeitet hab und was soll ich sagen: beim Korrigieren nur einen einzigen Fehler im 18. Bogen :m
Das Einzige, was mir immer noch fehlt, sind die Knoten, aber ich denke, die sollten mir jetzt auch keine Probleme mehr machen.
Nächste Woche Donnerstag ist Prüfung und bis dahin kann ich immer schön wiederholen.
Endlich brauch ich kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr zu haben und somit zumindest auch keine Angst mehr vor dem theoretischen Teil der Prüfung!  :vik:
Morgen hab ich meine erste Praxisfahrstunde und ich bin ganz schön gespannt darauf


----------



## Forellenhunter (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

So, noch drei Tage. So langsam solltest Du nervös werden. Wie war die Praxis? Klappts mit dem lernen?
Grüße
FH


----------



## guifri (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Doch man kann sich einen Spiker anfertigen. Versuch mal das Wichtigste da rauf zu bekommen.
> 
> Das schwierige war die praktische Prüfung. Wenn du einen guten Trainer hast, dann kennt der die Arbeitsweise der Prüfer und stellt euch darauf ein. Denn man kann nicht alle Manöver in den paar Stunden lernen. Dann noch nach Kompass, wo kein Mensch den in echt benutzt!





1. Mach dir bloß keinen Spicker...Bei uns waren die gnadenlos und haben 2 aus der Prüfung rausgeschmissen.

2. Die Manöver sind einfach zu lernen!

3. Die Knoten sind schwerer als die Manöver. Aber bei Training zu Hause mit nem Tampen auch kein wirkliches Problem.

Ähm...wie geht eigentlich ncoh mal der Palstek? #6


----------



## sadako (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Jaaa, aufgeregt bin ich schon ganz schön, aber gelernt hab ich im Prinzip alles incl. Knoten. 
Meine 2. Praxisstunde am Montag lief auch recht gut - hab nur einmal beim Anlegen mit der Backbordseite ein bißchen gepatzt. 
Am Freitag hab ich dann nochmal eine Praxisfahrstunde und am Samstag ist es so weit. 
Wenn ich daran denke hab ich doch irgendwie ganz schön weiche Knie, obwohl ich glaube, recht gut vorbereitet zu sein. Vor der Theorie hab ich auch weniger Angst, aber vor der Praxis nun doch etwas mehr. Ich hoffe, dass ich vor lauter Aufregung nicht den Kopf in der praktischen Prüfung verlieren werde... |scardie:


----------



## sunny (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Mach dir keinen Kopp, du schaffst das #6. 

Meine praktische Prüfung hat max. 5 Min. gedauert. Ich musste ca. 10 m rückwärts fahren, einmal anlegen und das obligatorische Mann über Bord kommt sowieso. Während der nächste fuhr, musste ich noch 2 Knoten binden. Dat war es. 

Viel anders wird es bei dir hoffentich auch nicht laufen.


----------



## sadako (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Also mir wurde gesagt, dass ich wahrscheinlich Folgendes machen muss:
- einmal mit der Backbordseite Anlegen
- einmal Ablegen durch Eindampfen in die Vorspring
- Mann-über-Bord-Manöver
- Fahren nach Kompasspeilung

Naja und dann noch die Knoten. Mein Fahrlehrer meinte, dass ich im schlimmsten Fall alle acht Knoten zeigen müsste.

Musstet ihr eigentlich auch immer alle Kommandos wiederholen, bevor ihr sie ausführt (um zu zeigen, dass man sie verstanden hat) und beim Mann-über-Bord-Manöver selbst Kommandos geben (z.B. "Ein Mann Wahrschau" oder "MOB-Taste drücken" oder "Antriebswelle gestoppt"?). 
Im Eifer des Gefechts fällt es mir manchmal schwer, noch Anweisungen zu geben und da wird schon mal das ein oder andere vergessen oder zu spät befohlen...

Hoffentlich läuft es bei der Prüfung genauso gut wie bei der letzten Fahrstunde |uhoh:


----------



## sunny (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Jau, dass mussten wir machen. Da wurde bei uns vom Prinzip her sehr viel Wert drauf gelegt. Ich möchte aber mal bezweifeln, dass man durchfallen würde, wenn man das ein oder andere Kommando vergisst. Die Prüfer wissen doch auch, dass man nen büschen zappelig ist.

Bei uns waren geschätzte 200-300 Prüflinge. Da blieb nicht viel Zeit für jeden einzelnen. Es kann natürlich im schlimmsten Fall passieren, was dein Fahrlehrer gesagt hat. Glauben tue ich das allerdings nicht. 

Außerdem haben Frauen ja immer nen Doppelbonus dabei .


----------



## sadako (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



sunny schrieb:


> Außerdem haben Frauen ja immer nen Doppelbonus dabei .



Na dann hoff ich mal, dass ich keine weibliche Prüferin bekomm 

Bei uns sind das nun wohl doch ca. 60 Leute, die am Samstag geprüft werden. Im Kurs selbst war ich allerdings die Einzige.
Für Samstag ist den ganzen Tag Regen angesagt - vielleicht wollen die Prüfer dann nur schnell fertig werden |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Bloß nicht verrückt machen lassen... Und immer schön die Kommandos wiederholen, bzw. geben -> besonders auf das Mann-über-Bord-Manöver wird extrem Wert gelegt... Also auskuppeln und beidrehen nicht vergessen  Das läuft schon - und wie beim normalen Führerschein gehört auch 'n Quentchen Glück dazu.
Die Theorie und Knoten sind reine Fleißarbeit und Übungssache. Also, immer ruhig durch die Hose atmen!! :m Viel Glück und Erfolg!


----------



## sadako (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Bloß nicht verrückt machen lassen... Und immer schön die Kommandos wiederholen, bzw. geben -> besonders auf das Mann-über-Bord-Manöver wird extrem Wert gelegt... Also auskuppeln und beidrehen nicht vergessen  Das läuft schon - und wie beim normalen Führerschein gehört auch 'n Quentchen Glück dazu.
> Die Theorie und Knoten sind reine Fleißarbeit und Übungssache. Also, immer ruhig durch die Hose atmen!! :m Viel Glück und Erfolg!



Danke! 
Ich werd versuchen, mein Bestes zu geben und bei der Praktischen nicht zu kollabieren :q#6
Ob bestanden oder nicht, werd ich dann am Samstag abend berichten (uuaaah wenn`s doch nur schon so weit wäre |rolleyes).


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Jetzt mal ohne Schexx. Haste schon mal Baldrian probiert??? Hilft machmal. Und das mit der Praktischen bekommst Du doch locker hin. Schließlich haben auch schon viele Männer die Prüfung bestanden. Und wir sollen ja nicht multitasking fähig sein. Also wenn einer das mit drei Dingen auf einmal kann dann die Frauen. Wichtig ist noch: keine Eigenmächtigen Aktionen. Heisst bei den kleinen Dampfer weiß man ja wo die Person im Wasser liegt. Erst fahren wenn das Kommando von dem Aussichtsposten kommt. Das weisst Du bestimmt, aber mein Prüfer wollte mich linken.

Im November als ich Prüfung gemacht habe sagte der zu mir: Wenn Sie sich nicht beeilen erfriert der Mann. Ich sagte zu Ihm: Wenn ich nicht weiß wo die Person ist, mache ich evtl Hackfleisch aus Ihr. Nix da ich fahre erst wenn ich weiß wo die Person ist. Baldrian machte es möglich.

*DirganzdolldieDaumendrück*


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Du packst das schon! Das mit dem Kommandos musste ich auch 
machen ist bei mir berufsbedingt aber auch eher Tagesgeschäft...

Jochen hat schon Recht, immer locker bleiben und nur das tun was von einem verlangt wird.

Du machst einen Lehrgang und keinen Könngang


----------



## guifri (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Viel Glück...

"Mann beobachten!"


----------



## Forellenhunter (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

8 Knoten? Ich kenne nur den Palsteg (Froschknoten), den Achtknoten und das belegen einer Klampe. Mehr mussten wir nicht lernen. 
Und immer daran denken: schön langsam fahren. Wir sind immer im Standgas rumgetuckert und haben alle Komandos, wie bei der Marine, schön wiederholt. Die Prüfer haben nur eine bestimmte Zeit pro Person, und wenn Du die schon zum MOB brauchst, musst Du nichts mehr anderes machen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## sadako (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> 8 Knoten? Ich kenne nur den Palsteg (Froschknoten), den Achtknoten und das belegen einer Klampe. Mehr mussten wir nicht lernen.



Ja, acht Knoten:
- Palstek
- Webeleinstek
- Stopperstek
- Schotstek (einfach und doppelt)
- Kreuzknoten
- Achtknoten
- Belegen einer Klampe 
- 1 1/2 Rundtörn mit halbem Schlag/zwei halben Schlägen

Und den Slipstek hab ich vorsichtshalber auch noch mit gelernt.


----------



## sadako (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Sooo, ich bin gerade von Schweinfurt nach Hause gekommen: beide Prüfungen erfolgreich bestanden - um 13 Uhr hab ich meinen Schein entgegen genommen!!! :m Juhuuuuu!! |jump:#4|jump:
Danke an alle hier, die mir Tipps gegeben und Mut gemacht haben! #6


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! :m


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Na dann: Herzlichen Glühstrumpf..... Und immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.
Grüße


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Moin Moin,
suuuuuuupppppiiiiiieeeeee :vik::vik::vik::vik:|schild-g

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg #6


----------



## KaLeu (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


MfG


KaLeu


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, da hat sich das viele Büffeln ja gelohnt. :m


----------



## Ines (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Na bitte!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim künftigen motorisierten Herumkurven!:vik:


----------



## tidecutter (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Glückwunsch. Ne Prüfung bestehen ist immer was Feines!


----------



## sadako (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Danke danke! |wavey: Hoffentlich kann ich meine praktischen Fähigkeiten schon bald an der Ostsee ausweiten!

Ich muss das freudige Ereignis jetzt erstmal eine Runde begießen #g :m


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung #6


----------



## Macker (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Meinen Glückwunsch und war es nun so schwer?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## sadako (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



Macker schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch und war es nun so schwer?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Nein ganz im Gegenteil. In der theoretischen Prüfung bekam ich den Bogen 2 und ich hatte nach meinen anschließenden Berechnungen und Vergleichen 66 von 66 möglichen Punkten - dank ellenlangen Lernexzessen 
Die praktische Prüfung fiel mir auch recht leicht. Musste nur Ablegen, einmal kurz nach Kompass fahren, dann MOB-Manöver ausführen und anschließend sagte der Prüfer meinem Fahrlehrer, dass er selbst jetzt wieder anlegen soll, damit ich während dessen meine Knoten vorführen kann (wobei er da auch nicht wirklich zugesehen und einfach nur abgehakt hat). Das Ganze hat wenn überhaupt 4 Minuten gedauert |bigeyes

Ansonsten war ich wirklich erstaunt, was sich manche für üble Patzer leisteten und zum Teil nicht nur eine zweite sondern sogar noch eine dritte Chance für ein Manöver bekommen und trotz abermaligem Versagen bestanden hatten... Ich hab mehrfach beobachtet, wie der Fender beim MOB-Manöver regelrecht überrollt wurde und wie beim Ablegen Vorwärts- und Rückwärtsgang verwechselt wurden, der Steg voll gerammt oder um minimum 2 Meter verfehlt wurde. |bigeyes
Als ich das alles vor meiner praktischen Prüfung gesehen hatte, war ich doch relativ beruhigt und meine Aufregung sank ganz gewaltig ..
Bei der Theorie-Prüfung mussten auch nur recht wenige in die mündliche (unter anderem zwei Leute wegen Spickens ).

Mein Fazit: Es war doch wesentlich einfacher, als ich angenommen hatte (auch wenn ich für die Theorie wie eine Wahnsinnige gebüffelt hab).


----------



## goeddoek (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*



sadako schrieb:


> Sooo, ich bin gerade von Schweinfurt nach Hause gekommen: beide Prüfungen erfolgreich bestanden - um 13 Uhr hab ich meinen Schein entgegen genommen!!! :m Juhuuuuu!! |jump:#4|jump:
> Danke an alle hier, die mir Tipps gegeben und Mut gemacht haben! #6





Na, dann auch von mir  |schild-g und allzeit 'ne sichere Fahrt :m


----------



## Skipper47 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und immer eine " Handbreit Wasser" unter´m Kiel.   :vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Hallo Sadako, herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. Jetzt beginnt das richtige lernen. Am Anfang ist die Angst, dann später merkt man das man 50 % wieder vergessen hat. 

Nachdem Motto: Ach ne Ansteuerungstonne ist das???? Im Lehrbuch sah die ganz anders aus, irgendwie kleiner.




(Bild bei Acki gemopst. Ich hoffe er hat nix dagegen)

Aber macht nix, solange man immer schön die Augen offen hält und nicht Rambo spielt. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf der Ostsee.


----------



## marlin2304 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guifri (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Glückwunsch!!! Immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel


----------



## shorty 38 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim Üben auf See#6


----------



## marlin2304 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Habe so eben die Prüfung abgelegt und halte ihn jetzt in meinen Händen.
Ende November ist noch die Prüfung für den Binnenschein.


----------



## goeddoek (27. September 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Moin Kai #h


Auch Dir |schild-g zum Schein und allzeit gute Fahrt :m


----------



## marlin2304 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Vielen Dank,
bin froh den ersten Teil schon mal hinter mir zu haben.


----------



## Lonny (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sbfs See - Wie lange/intensiv lernen?*

Hey,

mein Glückwunsch #6

Kann mir einer eine gute Schule in Rostock u. umgebung Empfehen ?
Will denn Schein auch machen ! Habe aber Arbeitsbedingt nur sehr wenig Zeit ? 




LG: Daniel


----------

